# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  Ph problem

## Rahul katoch

Mere ph micromax Bolt A069  h or isme ek aap download ho gyi h or uninstall nhi ho rhi bs disable ho rhi. To uninstall kese krun plssss plsss soluationnn help me

----------


## Loka

> Mere ph micromax Bolt A069  h or isme ek aap download ho gyi h or uninstall nhi ho rhi bs disable ho rhi. To uninstall kese krun plssss plsss soluationnn help me


आप अपने फ़ोन में ऑफिसियल फर्मवेयर (स्टॉक रोम) इनस्टॉल करें, आपकी प्रॉब्लम दूर हो जाएगी |

----------

